# 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?



## nexistar (30. Dezember 2016)

*500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Zu aller erst, es war nicht wirklich Absicht. Nach dem meine Frau sich ein Smartphone für 700€ gekauft hatte letzte Woche dachte ich, ich gönne mir auch mal was. Ich mache so etwas normalerweise nicht um Gottes Willen aber es ist einfach so geschehen . Ich habe zum ersten mal so viel Geld auf Steam ausgegeben und jetzt fühle ich mich etwas schwammig. Wenn meine Frau davon erfährt wird sie mich definitiv umbringen deswegen halte ich es lieber für mich.

Hat jemand von euch mal viel Geld für digitale Produkte ausgegeben ?.

Grüßchen mit Füßchen~


----------



## Matze135 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Auf einen Schlag nicht.
Aber im laufe der Zeit, hab ich da auch schon einiges gelassen. Auch wenn ich meistens auf Angebote warte oder bei Key Shops kaufe.

Auf der anderen Seite, verschieden Spiele kosten 50 bis 70 Euro. Da hat man 500 Euro schnell zusammen.
Zum Glück sieht man das nach dem Kauf nicht


----------



## Rolk (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Was machst du denn für Sachen? Das macht man in kleinen Häppchen, dann fällt es nicht so auf...und man trifft vielleicht auch rationalere Kaufentscheidungen.


----------



## nexistar (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



Matze135 schrieb:


> Auf einen Schlag nicht.
> Aber im laufe der Zeit, hab ich da auch schon einiges gelassen. Auch wenn ich meistens auf Angebote warte oder bei Key Shops kaufe.



Da ich fühl ich mich schon gleich besser... Ich dachte schon ich wäre so ein Einzelfall. Nichtsdestotrotz, bin ich mir immer noch nicht Sicher ob das nun ein Fehler war oder nicht wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass ich zum ersten mal so viel gekauft habe. Naja, man kann sich ja mal was gönnen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Was machst du denn für Sachen? Das macht man in  kleinen Häppchen, dann fällt es nicht so auf...und man trifft vielleicht  auch rationalere Kaufentscheidungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Ja... ich weiß! du hast absolut Recht. Wegen Steam Sale und so dachte ich schlägst du jetzt oder nie.


----------



## Ion (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Ist doch deine Kohle, was sollen wir da groß sagen? 
Und 500€ sind beileibe noch wenig. Es gibt Leute die über 2000 Spiele in Steam haben. Und selbst wenn man davon jedes im Sale für 5€ gekauft hat, sind das trotzdem schon 10000€.


----------



## nexistar (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



Ion schrieb:


> Ist doch deine Kohle, was sollen wir da groß sagen?
> Und 500€ sind beileibe noch wenig. Es gibt Leute die über 2000 Spiele in Steam haben. Und selbst wenn man davon jedes im Sale für 5€ gekauft hat, sind das trotzdem schon 10000€.



Ja so wie ich... und ich habe kein einziges Spiel bis jetzt wirklich durchgespielt . Nach dem Motto, kaufen in diesem Leben und spielen im nächsten. Ich weiß ich weiß, mein Geld meine Entscheidung aber kennst du dieses dumpfe Gefühl im Bauch? nun ja ich wollte sehen ob es hier weitere gibt die eine ähnliche Aktion hinter sich haben damit ich mich seelisch etwas besser fühle .


----------



## Matze135 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Kenn ich. Ich bin im moment auch auf der Suche nach einem Spiel was mich richtig Reizt.
Alles gekauft, halb durchgespielt und fertig.


----------



## pphs (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

wer bitte kauft denn ernsthaft bei steam direkt die spiele? schonmal von was keyshops gehört? da hätteste entweder weitaus weniger gezahlt für deine spiele oder fürs gleiche geld um einige spiele mehr bekommen... schon bitter.


----------



## nexistar (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



pphs schrieb:


> wer bitte kauft denn ernsthaft bei steam direkt die spiele? schonmal von was keyshops gehört? da hätteste entweder weitaus weniger gezahlt für deine spiele oder fürs gleiche geld um einige spiele mehr bekommen... schon bitter.



Jap hast Recht. Kenne und nutze ich auch normalerweise. Aber bei großen sales ist es was anderes und natürlich wiege ich auch die Preise ab. Auf Steam war alles viel günstiger beispielsweise.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

In einer Summe allein habe ich es noch nicht geschafft und Digital noch weniger. Zu meinen besten Zeiten war es ev. die Summe für das ganze Jahr. Bei Games waren es bei mir vielleicht um die 100 Taler aber dafür locker mal das 2 - 3 fache für Filme.


> Ja so wie ich... und ich habe kein einziges Spiel bis jetzt wirklich durchgespielt . Nach dem Motto, kaufen in diesem Leben und spielen im nächsten


Gut so etwas schaffe ich allerdings auch mitunter und ein Kumpel von mir mit ähnlicher Sammelleidenschaft hat wohl um die 200 Games liegen die wirklich unbespielt sind ( beginnend bei der MS Dos Zeit ). Ich kaufe lieber nur noch die Perlen und dann auch nur wenn ich die unbedingt haben will.
Wegen dem Frauchen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, wenn die für eine kurzlebige Taschenklingel so viel raus haut darf man selber auch das Konto plündern. Das Teil wird in wenigen Jahren schon ausgedient haben wohin gehend die Games noch wesentlich länger und später noch Spaß bereiten können.


----------



## NatokWa (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Die eigenen Frauen können verständnissvoller sein als man denkt ..... ich habe dieses Jahr locker 2,5K€ in meinem Rechner versenkt .... Hardware .... weil ichs geschafft habe durch nen dummen Fehler meinen alten Rechner zu schrotten + mein Alter Monitor plötzlich nen Riss hatte . ICH mecker nicht ünber ihre einkäufe bei HSE und Co. , dafür darf ICH auch rumspinnen


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Ein Kumpel hat mittlerweile ~3000€ in Star Citizen investiert, da sind 500€ doch noch sehr genügsam ^^



Rolk schrieb:


> Was machst du denn für Sachen? Das macht man in kleinen Häppchen, dann fällt es nicht so auf...und man trifft vielleicht auch rationalere Kaufentscheidungen.



Wenn ich nur mit rationalen Entscheiden einkaufen würde hätte ich keine Tischkreissäge für 1500€, keine externe SSD für 250€, keine UselessBox, keine 3 Star Wars Pullover. Das einzige was ich mehr hätte, wäre Platz und Geld


----------



## Jimiblu (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

@TE: Mach dir keinen Kopp, solange das Geld nicht woanders fehlt ist es ja nicht schlimm wenn du es für Spiele raus haust.
Vor 2 Jahren hab ich beschlossen neue Becken für mein Schlagzeug zu kaufen, obwohl ich die nicht unbedingt brauchte, aber das Geld war halt da. Waren Mal eben 3500€, das war schon schwer rational zu erklären. Frauchen hat die Augen verdreht und gut.


----------



## idge (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Dann hast Du noch mindestens 200€ für DLC übrig.


----------



## magicbrownie (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Ne soviel nicht, aber ich mach auch so Sachen  bin in den Technomarkt gerannt um BF1 zu kaufen, hab direkt Wolfenstein auch mitgenommen  für mich als Schüler war das mehr als ein Monatseinkommen was da draufgegangen ist... also irrationale Einkäufe macht hier jeder, sonst wäre das Forum ziemlich leer.


----------



## totoloro (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Ist nicht wenig Geld aber ab und an muss man sich ja auch mal etwas gönnen...

Mach ich hin und wieder auch und wenn Frauchen sich ne Stickmaschine für über 2500€ kaufen kann, dann kann ich auch mal zuschlagen.
Davon ab, Geld muss arbeiten und zum Teil auch wieder in zurück in den Kreislauf fließen.


----------



## HisN (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



nexistar schrieb:


> Wenn meine Frau davon erfährt wird sie mich definitiv umbringen deswegen halte ich es lieber für mich.



Und deshalb verkündest Du es erst mal im Forum^^
Also meine Frau weiß in welchen Foren ich mich rumtreibe.


----------



## mattinator (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Die Frage ist doch, ob Ihr (Deine Frau und Du) Euch diese Ausgabe leisten könnt und ob Ihr Euch bei größeren Ausgaben normalerweise untereinander absprecht. Dass Du ein komisches Gefühl hast, spricht meiner Meinung nach eher für Dich und sollte bei ein paar klärenden Worten mit Deiner Frau die Wogen etwas glätten. Allerdings würde ich es nicht darauf ankommen lassen, dass sie es von allein herausfindet. Das hängt jedoch von Eurer Beziehung ab, einen allgemeingültigen Rat gibt es da nicht. Mir erscheint ein wenig bedenklich, dass Du beim Kauf evtl. etwas die Kontrolle verloren hast. Darauf solltest Du künftig achten. Wenn allein der Kauf die Motivation ist und die Spiele dann quasi "auf Halde" liegen, ist die Aktion schon fragwürdig.


----------



## nexistar (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



HisN schrieb:


> Und deshalb verkündest Du es erst mal im Forum^^
> Also meine Frau weiß in welchen Foren ich mich rumtreibe.



Oh Gott.. ich könnte das nicht durchstehen. Ich bin nur in 2 Foren aktiv mindfactory und PCGH aber das ist reiner Männerbereich (persönlicher Bereich). Außerdem hat sie ihren eigenen Computer und ich lasse generell weder meine Frau noch meine kids an meinen Rechner wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss . Ich hoffe das macht  mich nicht zum Rabenvater hier .

@*totoloro* Ich hätte nie gedacht das eine Strickmaschine so teuer sein kann Wahnsinn.

Und danke für das feedback Leute!. Dank euch ist dieses schwammige Gefühl auch weg... 



mattinator schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, ob Ihr (Deine Frau und Du)  Euch diese Ausgabe leisten könnt und ob Ihr Euch bei größeren Ausgaben  normalerweise untereinander absprecht. Dass Du ein komisches Gefühl  hast, spricht meiner Meinung nach eher für Dich und sollte bei ein paar  klärenden Worten mit Deiner Frau die Wogen etwas glätten. Allerdings  würde ich es nicht darauf ankommen lassen, dass sie es von allein  herausfindet. Das hängt jedoch von Eurer Beziehung ab, einen  allgemeingültigen Rat gibt es da nicht. Mir erscheint ein wenig  bedenklich, dass Du beim Kauf evtl. etwas die Kontrolle verloren hast.  Darauf solltest Du künftig achten. Wenn allein der Kauf die Motivation  ist und die Spiele dann quasi "auf Halde" liegen, ist die Aktion schon  fragwürdig.



Da triffst du einen Punkt. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich einige der Spiele zurückerstattet und herausgefunden, dass ich sogar den Vollpreis direkt auf meine Bank zurück überwiesen bekomme von Steam. Alles weitere werde ich ihr morgen um 12 Uhr beichten vielleicht habe ich Glück und sie hört mich nicht während der ballerei .


----------



## HGHarti (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Ich hätte 400€ in Hardware gepackt und mir dann 2-3 Spiele geholt .

Für das schlechte Gefühl hätte meine frau eine Handtasche oder so ein Quatsch den kein mensch braucht bekommen-

Aber  Achtung!!!! Immer schön auf passen das die Tasche auch zu den Schuhen ect passt ,sonst wird es teuer


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

500€ ist natürlich schon eine Nummer, aber solange es dich nicht ruiniert ist doch alles gut  Ich selber habe 525 Spiele auf Steam, und ich mag gar nicht darüber nachdenken was das umgerechnet an Kohle heißt. Aber wie gesagt solange du es dir leisten kannst, spricht doch nix dagegen. Wenn man bedenkt das man für viele "unnütze" Sachen noch viel mehr Geld ausgibt. Ich als Ex-Raucher muss es ja wissen  Mit dem was ich verqualmt habe in 20 Jahren damit könnte ich haufenweise Steam Bibliotheken vollknallen.
Also nicht lange darüber nachdenken und zocken was da Zeug hält, du hast ja jetzt genug


----------



## Combi (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

der eine schlägt beim game-sale zu,andere kaufen sich 3 jahre hintereinander ne graka für 850,760 und 600 euro.
es gibt überall bekloppte...mann,wir sind gamer!!! das ist normal!


----------



## TomatenKenny (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



nexistar schrieb:


> Zu aller erst, es war nicht wirklich Absicht. Nach dem meine Frau sich ein Smartphone für 700€ gekauft hatte letzte Woche dachte ich, ich gönne mir auch mal was. Ich mache so etwas normalerweise nicht um Gottes Willen aber es ist einfach so geschehen . Ich habe zum ersten mal so viel Geld auf Steam ausgegeben und jetzt fühle ich mich etwas schwammig. Wenn meine Frau davon erfährt wird sie mich definitiv umbringen deswegen halte ich es lieber für mich.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch mal viel Geld für digitale Produkte ausgegeben ?.
> 
> Grüßchen mit Füßchen~



hey, man lebt nur einmal, also warum soll man sich nich mal was gönnen und das auch noch zum sale  nächsten monat is das geld eh wieder drin


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Ähm, nein?

Ich komme bei Steam glaub' ich nicht mal auf 100€.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



> Alles weitere werde ich ihr morgen um 12 Uhr beichten vielleicht habe ich Glück und sie hört mich nicht während der ballerei


Das hört sie bestimmt da die wahre Ballerei erst 12 Stunden später stattfindet


----------



## Britania (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Nope 100€ war bis jetzt das Maximum muss auch erlich sagen das ich steam nicht so durch wülle als das ich so viele spiele dinden würde die ich spielen will ( leider gibt es auf steam auch eine Menge Müll sich da durch zu wüllen ist mir da dan auch zuviel XD )


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



Combi schrieb:


> es gibt überall bekloppte...mann,wir sind gamer!!! das ist normal!


Sehe ich auch so. Hobbies kosten halt Geld.
Ich habe in den letzten drei Wochen 1200€ für neue Hardware ausgegeben.
Und heute noch nen Whisky für 70€ gekauft. 

Wenn ich irgendwann auf dem Sterbebett liege, werde ich diese Investitionen mit Sicherheit nicht bereuen (sofern ich mich noch daran erinnern kann ). 

Wenn man es sich leisten kann und finanziell nicht in die Bredouille kommt, muss man auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben.
Sparen bringt zur Zeit eh nix bei den niedrigen Zinsen.


----------



## tandel (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Ich habe auch sehr viele Spiele bei Steam (über 300), die ich wohl nie spielen werde. Auch einige alte Klassiker sind dabei, von denen ich irgendwo noch eine Retailfassung haben müsste.
Allerdings kaufe ich mir die Sachen nach und nach und pflege sie teilweise jahrelang in der Wunschliste. Auch sammle ich zu den Spielen auch seit einigen Jahren die Abzeichen der Sales bei Steam.

Rational erklären kann man das nicht, aber so lange es Spaß macht und man es sich leisten kann, warum nicht?
Digitale Güter haben den Vorteil, dass man sie nicht entsorgen muss


----------



## addicTix (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Hab auf Steam rund 1400 Spiele, ohne Sale ist man da laut SteamDB etwas über $11000 ... Mein Account ist aber auch schon 10 1/2 Jahre alt.
Und auf einmal hab ich das Geld natürlich dementsprechend auch nicht ausgegeben.

Aber so rein vom Gefühl würd ich sagen : Wenn du dir für 500€ Steam Spiele gekauft hast ... Solang du sie zockst und sie dir gefallen, ist doch alles in Ordnung  
Wenn die Kohle da war, ist das ja kein Problem... problematisch wäre es nur wenn du Geld ausgegeben hättest, das du nicht hast


----------



## sethdiabolos (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Falls es etwas Erleichterung bringt. der wert meines Steam-Accounts ist der hier gezeigte. Viele Spiele habe ich auch woanders her und einige gibt es auch im Steam-Store nicht bzw. nicht mehr zu kaufen und sind deswegen nicht mit angerechnet. Ich habe auch noch viele Spiele auf Origin, Uplay und noch einige hundert als Versionen ohne Online-Bindung. Konsolenspiele kommen auch noch dazu.  Grob übern Daumen werde ich in den 12 Jahren, wo Steam mitzählt knapp 15-20 000€ in Games investiert haben. Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt war das ganz schöne Geldverbrennerei...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Falls es etwas Erleichterung bringt. der wert meines Steam-Accounts ist der hier gezeigte. Viele Spiele habe ich auch woanders her und einige gibt es auch im Steam-Store nicht bzw. nicht mehr zu kaufen und sind deswegen nicht mit angerechnet. Ich habe auch noch viele Spiele auf Origin, Uplay und noch einige hundert als Versionen ohne Online-Bindung. Konsolenspiele kommen auch noch dazu.  Grob übern Daumen werde ich in den 12 Jahren, wo Steam mitzählt knapp 15-20 000€ in Games investiert haben. Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt war das ganz schöne Geldverbrennerei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och ist der niedlich :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist nur Steam. Dazu käme noch GOG:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen. Gesamtumfang der Bibliothek 5.165 unterschiedliche Games (Manche sind doppelt dank GOG-Connect). Bezahlt habe ich dafür insgesamt 22.343,45 € oder durchschnittlich 4,33 € pro Game.

Diese Bibliothek ist Hobby und Historisches Dokument ... Das Erscheinungsjahr des ältesten Spiels ist 1979, das jüngste (Tales of Berseria) ist grade erst gestern released worden. Diese Sammlung ist in Rund 9 Jahren entstanden.

Allerdings habe ich auch kein Frauchen vor dem ich das rechtfertigen muss. 

Und das Geld habe ich von den Zigaretten, die ich nie gequalmt habe. 

@nexistar: Falls deine Frau über 500 € meckert, steht es dir frei ihr anhand meines Beitrags zu demonstrieren wie bescheiden du doch bist


----------



## Ajani (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

500€ ist zwar nicht wenig, aber ich finde es per se nicht schlimm. Ist halt ein Hobby, das darf was kosten. Und ich denke, solange du die Games auch wirklich spielst + Spaß dabei hast, kann man ruhig mal einen solchen Betrag ausgeben. ^^ Persönlich habe ich direkt bei Steam ca 150€ gezahlt ( 5 Jahre alt), liegt allerdings, dass ich eine lange Zeit noch Games als Retails gekauft habe. 

Achja was soll die gute Ehefrau schon sagen? Als ob sie sich nicht auch mal was gönnt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Och ist der niedlich :



Es gibt immer einen, der besser ist.^^ Meine Sammlung liegt bei knapp 2500 Spielen zzgl. Konsolenspiele. Habe aber auch viele wieder verkauft, da man logisch gesehen die wenigsten Spiele mehrfach spielt und was man nicht wirklich nutzt ist im Endeffekt ähm nunja nutzlos und somit eigentlich Müll. Das gilt aber nicht für Sammler-Editionen!
Ich bin generell sehr sparsam. Als Ehemann und Vater geht das gar nicht anders, zumindest nicht mit einem normalen Gehalt.


----------



## Rolk (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Lebt der TE überhaupt noch oder wurde er von der holden Gattin gemeuchelt?


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 500€ auf Steam ausgegeben... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?*

Man gut ich hab 2006 das Sammeln aufgegeben...


----------

